# What happens if someone Quits ROTP B4 obligatory time ??



## DM (22 Jan 2005)

I know that you can quit before 2nd year without any obligation. My question is, Could someone please tell me what happens if someone quits ROTP either before Graduation or after graduation and does not complete their OBLIGATORY SERVICE of five years?


----------



## Big Foot (22 Jan 2005)

To the best of my knowledge, you would owe the government money. I don't know the specifics and personally, I don't plan on finding out.


----------



## chaos75 (22 Jan 2005)

You will owe money.  The only for sure way to find out is to contact the release section as they are the "experts".  To find out more on your own, look it up in the QR&O's under release and subsidised education/obligatory service.  I think its 9.07.


----------



## DM (22 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I don't have the info you refer to. Can it be axcessed on line somewhere? Do you kno what kind of money would be owed?


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jan 2005)

DM said:
			
		

> I know that you can quit before 2nd year without any obligation. My question is, Could someone please tell me what happens if someone quits ROTP either before Graduation or after graduation and does not complete their OBLIGATORY SERVICE of five years?



Actually you must released before the end of the first year in order not incurred any obligations.

OR&O 15.07 talks about it but I didn't see amounts.  If it was a civie university then what ever the CF paid for then you would have to pay back.  But for RMC who knows, probably a lot.

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol1/tofc15_e.asp


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jan 2005)

Once the period of obligatory service comes into effect, the reference, augmenting the QR&O, is DAOD 5049-1 (which superceded CFAO 15-7)"

DAOD 5049-1 - Obligatory Service 



> Voluntary Release
> 
> Members serving a period of obligatory service will not normally be
> released on request under Item 4 (Voluntary) of the table to QR&O article
> ...


----------



## DM (22 Jan 2005)

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## Meridian (24 Jan 2005)

I was specifically and directly told by someone who had gotten his RMC Eng degree and then was immediately offered a job on graduation (and then took it) that it was effectively 10 G's per year for every year remaining on your service contract... So for him it was 50g's.... a bit less by the time he got out...  but his signing bonus alone paid for it from the Company he was hired with.


----------

